# Tyvek drainwrap or 30# felt behind cedar



## Big Dog Dan (Dec 20, 2006)

neolitic said:


> It's mostly easier to help
> if we know where you are.......


 The job is in the northern part of NH. White Mountains
Frost line aprox.47 in. temperatures get down to -30 sometimes in winter.
Summer can see 85. 
If you come here to live buy a back hoe first. You will quickly learn how to 
jump off when trying to dig your foundation/road on the slops.


----------

